# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Книга учета доходов и расходов для ТиС 7.7

## Светялчок

День добрый! Задача следующая: в ТиС 9.2 (релиз 939 - изрядно дописанный) ведется несколько ИП, один из них на УСН. Нужно сформировать книгу учета доходов расходов. Есть ли у кого наработки/идеи? Заранее спасибо.

----------


## espero2000

В ТиС не всех данных для формирование книги. Поэтому документы выгружаются в 1С Бухгалтерия УСН, там добавляются разные данные и формируется Книга.

----------


## AVS300

попробуй посмотреть КДИР в комплексной конфигурации, может что-нибудь там можно взять

----------

Светялчок (03.11.2011)

----------


## gfulk

Вроде у Камина где-то была такая разработка

----------


## Светялчок

> Вроде у Камина где-то была такая разработка


Не могу найти - не подскажете, где?

----------


## Светялчок

> В ТиС не всех данных для формирование книги. Поэтому документы выгружаются в 1С Бухгалтерия УСН, там добавляются разные данные и формируется Книга.


Этот вариант был одним из первых, но дело в том, что у организации нет бухгалтерии - все ведется в ТиС.

----------


## KWG

У КАМИНа была такая разработка только он её давно бросил поддерживать. Проще поставить 1С Предприниматель и в него выгружать данные из ТиС 7.7

----------

Светялчок (03.11.2011)

----------


## espero2000

Попробуй использовать старую книгу: http://webfile.ru/5644096

----------

Светялчок (03.11.2011)

----------


## Светялчок

> Попробуй использовать старую книгу: http://webfile.ru/5644096


Ага, такая есть, спасибо. Неужели ни у кого нет каминовской разработки?

----------


## gfulk

Попробуйте воспользоваться выгрузкой из ТиС в 1С БП 8.2. Выгрузка/загрузка стандартные, настраиваются 1 раз. В БП меняете реквизиты фирмы, указываете, что она работает на упрощенке. КУДР там формируется автоматом

----------


## ornbek

Доброе время суток. А перезалейте ссылку-  http://webfile.ru/5644096

----------


## Светялчок

> Доброе время суток. А перезалейте ссылку-  http://webfile.ru/5644096


  А что там было? Поделюсь, конечно.

----------

